# Some fun potential sounds



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I get updates constantly from this company, but even without their software you can capture some amazing and helpful sounds from their samples. Using Audacity and or GarageBand, you can get some wild results. With those two programs alone you can reverse, change the pitch, add echo, mix and layer sounds to get great mixes for your haunt. Fun stuff.
This is a link to their latest release:
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/orchestral-cinematic/rise-hit/?content=2681
mix in some wind, maybe some heartbeats, thunder or...


----------

